# Canadian exotic insurance..?



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any pet insurance companies that cover exotics in Canada..?

Vet bills are crazy..

And I can't seem to find any in Canada, does anybody know of there are any..?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

there is pet insurance?


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, yes. It covers a percentage of vet bills.

We have it for our cats and the dog, our plan covers up to 80% of vet fees.

But I can't seem to find one for exotics such as rats..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruka said:


> Lol, yes. It covers a percentage of vet bills.
> 
> We have it for our cats and the dog, our plan covers up to 80% of vet fees.
> 
> ...



there used to be one but I cannot find it anymore.

This is the only site I could find with multiple insurance companies for Canada. Maybe contact one and ask?

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/index.asp


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if there is any insurance that covers exotics in ca, but for the us there is one company that does and it is not worth it really, so don't worry too much about it if you can't find one.
For exotics there was a $50 per incident deductible (which is the price of appointments for me so really only additional meds would be covered), then you still have to pay about 20% of the rest of the bill. And there were a ton of things they don't cover. I'm not totally clear on it, they didn't give good info, but it doesn't seem like they would cover any tumor removals, if they cover cancers it would only be a very small amount of it, and I'm not sure if they would even cover spays/neuters unless they needed it like for an infection. So it would end up costing at least $20 or so a month per rat even with the multiple pet discount, and you would still be paying a good portion of the vet bills unless they were getting very expensive medications all the time.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Only 50 for a rat checkup where you live? Lucky, here it's 90.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Mines $20


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Darn you all!!!

Lol, if it was only 20/rat I would be so much richer.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

